
DataSift - Tuning the Social Web (real-time firehose filtering) - scg
http://blog.datasift.net/datasift-tuning-the-social-web
======
scg
More about DataSift:

[http://blog.datasift.net/interview-with-robert-scoble-
discus...](http://blog.datasift.net/interview-with-robert-scoble-discussing-
datas) (Video Interview by Scoble)

